# Green element EVO LED plant?



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

They seem to have the same heatsink as the 1 watt counterpart on aquatraders too.
I have the reef bright and at 1 watt leds the heatsink is a bit hot during use.
It might heat up more signicantly with those 3 watt leds in there.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

These should give low to low medium light at 18-24 inches distance, depending on what current they run at. How well they are designed and built can't be told by what information is in the link.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Are they the same manufacturer as the Beamswork lights? I have one of the single bright beamswork on my fiancee's ebi and although the light seems to work fine it's (visually) not as bright as a marineland single bright and it feels REALLY cheap.

Jeff, does your reef bright feel like a flimsy piece of junk or is it decently solid feeling?


----------



## jdmstop (Aug 24, 2007)

Hoppy- Can you simply replace the driver to push out more light? What about adding the 60 degree lens to them?


----------



## plumbcrazy (May 29, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything from them! Once you do it's yours no warranty on their products. If something goes wrong and you call all your hear is sorry you don't like buy something else. Years ago they had an issue with their mh fixtures catching on fire. Just be careful with aquatraders.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

jdmstop said:


> Hoppy- Can you simply replace the driver to push out more light? What about adding the 60 degree lens to them?


No, you can't replace the driver and expect the light to work. Driving the LEDs at a higher current means they get hotter, and that could easily ruin the LEDs. Adding optics to the LEDs would be expensive if it could even be done. Most optics I have seen are designed to fit specific star mounted LEDs. These aren't star mounted, and the manufacturer and model number are unknown.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

plumbcrazy said:


> If something goes wrong and you call all your hear is sorry you don't like buy something else. *Years ago they had an issue with their mh fixtures catching on fire*. Just be careful with aquatraders.


 
Like you said YEARS ago, just because you had a bad experiance doesnt mean others will. I have had NO problem out of the fixture I bought from them (2 years old now) and still running strong at 1/2 the price.


----------

